# Chocolate Girl Tutorial



## ebonyannette (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok so I finally got up enough nerve to do a tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know its not perfect yall . Some came out kinda blurry,you can click on them to make them bigger. bear with me o.k.?

So here is everything that I used:





First Start with a clean face of course, here is the dreaded "No Make Up" pic




I do all my bases and priming first so Start with Urban Decay Primer potion, u need very little on each lid...




This is what the UDPP looks like blended out




Then Apply Gogh Gogh Cheekhue as a base (you could sub this for any of the paints) I like it use my 242 for this




I like to fill in my brows at this point but its up to you when in the process you fill them in. I know my brows suck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I do the best I can with them they grow very slow so I only pluck them like once a month and even then the tail end is so sparse so I can only pluck like 4 hairs




Next apply your concealer, I use Select Cover up in NW45 just dot it on and then blend it out




Now we're ready to work. Take your Highlight shade (expensive pink) and your 266. I go right up under my brows and draw a line tracing or outlining my brows. This is my trick for making my eyebrows look "done" even when they havent been...




Next I dip my finger (you can use your 213) in the highlighter shade (expensive pink) and blend it onto your browbone meeting the previously drawn line and blending out.
Its easier for me to have a perspective on what my eyeshadow looks like when the highlight is done first




Then I pack Girlie onto the lid with the 213 (you could use the 242 for this also)




Coat your 224 with Sketch.  Make sure you have the sides as well as the tip coated and add Sketch to your crease.




This shot is kind of freaky but I like to keep my eye open when applying the crease shade, It helps me find it better. I rarely apply eyeshadow with my eye all the way closed.




Wipe off your 266 and apply a thin line of blacktrack fluidline to upper and lower lash line 




Take a make up sponge (I dont like using the applicator puff for this cause I dont want to get it all gunky)  and dip it in your Studio Fix Powder. You only need a little bit, and blend out the concealer with it. I find this sets the concealer




Now apply the Gogh Gogh Cheekhue, I dot it in a crescent shape from the apple of my cheek up and out toward the hairline




make sure its all blended like so




Apply your Deep Dark MSF with your 187




and your Deep Dark Loose Blot




Put on your chapstick and add Lust Lipglass




Line the lips with Nightmoth Lip Pencil (it shouldnt be as heavy as this but oh well) ha ha, you can do a thin line it looks more delicate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Finish with Fix+




And there ya go! A fresh faced look on a chocolate girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








yall come back now, ya hear?!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, it looks great! Gorgeous look!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 9, 2006)

^Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 9, 2006)

you are too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol at the last pic!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 9, 2006)

^ha ha MACVirgin they couldnt pay me to take a pic next to you! your GORGEOUS!!
Thanks you guys, yall are so sweet!


----------



## Janice (Oct 9, 2006)

THANK YOU!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 9, 2006)

girrrl this look is HOT! thanks babe


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 9, 2006)

I like this look.Ur eyes look amazing girl


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_^ha ha MACVirgin they couldnt pay me to take a pic next to you! your GORGEOUS!!
Thanks you guys, yall are so sweet!_

 
ohh just shushhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ............... :loveya:


----------



## Beautiful1 (Oct 9, 2006)

You Go Girl!!!!!!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 9, 2006)

wow i might try this in a couple days!
very preety


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 9, 2006)

I love it very beautiful = ) I love the way you did your eyes. The blending is just amazing and I love all the colors togther they look so pretty. Thankyou I am defenitely going to try this on myself ya know ; ) You look so Beautiful.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 9, 2006)

^ I always think my blending sux ha ha, Thank you so much, I cant take any of the credit it must be the 224


----------



## n_c (Oct 9, 2006)

Great tutorial!


----------



## devin (Oct 10, 2006)

great job! so pretty! thanks for taking the time to do this. I know how time consuming it is to go through all the steps.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 10, 2006)

Good Job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## lovemetodeath (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the look, you are really gorgeous


----------



## Me220 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is beautiful. I'm going to have to step up and make a tutorial. You make it look easy.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

^ he he! Thanks! Its not too bad. The hardest part was making sure I took a pic of each step. It was my first time with my parents digi cam, I need to buy my own!
 Laying everything out made it go pretty smooth, I usually dont lay out all the stuff Im gonna use like that. I just grab and search as Im going. I wanna see you do one I know its gonna be the Bomb!!!!


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! You look so fresh and pretty!!!  I feel inspired to play with my makeup now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## lavnder (Oct 14, 2006)

So pretty!!!


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## sunsational (Oct 25, 2006)

thank you. ima copy you step by step. LOL


----------



## mia88 (Oct 27, 2006)

You are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip on making your eyebrows look finished as well!


----------



## milamonster (Nov 16, 2006)

i love this! thanks so much


----------



## lulufashion (Nov 19, 2006)

loving it!!!your eyes are perfect for every day!!


----------



## dielikedisco (Nov 19, 2006)

you are so cute. and this looks great on you.


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 21, 2006)

wow you did a great job 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 10, 2007)

great tut.. pics and explanations.. thanks!!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 10, 2007)

Pretty look!


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 10, 2007)

So cute!......You have the cutest lil cheeks by the way.


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

great tut! thanks!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

nice jobb


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous  baby Gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 20, 2007)

absolutely beautiful! Thanks


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

beautifull look


----------



## viverr (Apr 26, 2008)

props to u! u look gorgeous!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty! thx for posting!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 16, 2008)

you done good!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Dec 29, 2008)

Real CUTE!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

Seriously, we could be twins. Good Job!


----------

